# Bachmann handcar (with pics)



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished detailing the handcar I got well over a year ago...

Before:




























Now while I've had some good results painting plastic to look like wood (especially where Bachmann is kind enough to mold in the wood grain into the plastic) I could not get the look I wanted. I also did not feel I had the skills necessary to remove the wheels to get the access to the lower sides of the cars that painting would require. So I figured what looks more like wood than wood? So like putting down tile I managed the following...























































In retrospec I wish I had not put wood on the outer sides of the trailer car's platform and you'll notice I did not do that on the driving car. I may go back and change that aspect later. 










I'm using the same technique for gluing down the tools and chain as I learned in doing the fake coal on my Shay, white glue diluted with water. The anvil and barrel and toolbox are glued down with E6000.

Questions and comments welcome as always.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work! It's a big improvement to the original and looks very realistic. I see what you mean about the wooden sides on the trailer. If they are easy to remove I would go for that. 
Don't forget to paint the crew; they look awefully plastic on such beautifull models! 

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, TJ. Sure a vast improvement over the "out of the box" look. 

Nice job on the small details.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure like the wood on them.. What a difference it made.. Guess now I'lli have to go and re-do mine. Great job there.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job TJ! It definitely lends a much more realistic look!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job T.J. there is another example of what you could do as a small segment on the show with Noel and I if you are available at the time to do it!! You do nice detail work, on everything I've seen you have done!! Regal


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, T.J., nice job! I love my little Bachmann handcar. I actually converted mine to battery power, since I don't have any power in my tracks. I modified the trailing car into a car with a wooden box on it for track storage items, and which actually contains my two 9 volt batteries inside of it. I modified the actual handcar to take power from a connector on the rear, now I just have to get busy and build the wooden box to cover the batteries!!

Ed


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff, TJ! You've added a lot of character to this little fixture. Well done! 
Chris


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

> If they are easy to remove I would go for that.

I am probably going to remove them if I can. I could always just sand them off if the glue proves to be too formidable. 


> Don't forget to paint the crew; 

Yes, I need to figure out what acrylic colors would best compliment the existing colors but that would add a bit more realism (and damp down the shiny!) 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, Noel, Torby Steve, 

Thanks for nice comments and words of encouragement! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal, 

Thanks! Maybe we could record a segment when I am available and you could play it on Fridays. Between work and my "troubled adolescent" issues the Friday timeslot just does not work for me. 

But I'd like to contribute to your show. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

> Great stuff, TJ! You've added a lot of character to this little fixture. Well done! 

Thanks! Your work has, as you know, been a great inspiration to me (and no doubt countless others)! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi TJ... Ya....... Anytime you can catch us, you are more than welcome to come in to eiher mine or Jerrys studio and we can record you video for a fri. night seg.. Noel ( nice work.)







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job with the up grade. made a big improvement. I just could not justify the price they were asking for these so I'll just drool over others. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The old, beat up one at the botanic is pretty funny. It has a worn-out gear and about every 3rd pump, as he gets to the bottom, he really rips one


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, getting the wood OFF the sides of the trailer car was a lot harder than I thought. Have to be more careful in my glue selections when I'm unsure how permanent I want something to be. Anyway here is the revised trailer car:





























Now I have to figure out just what I'm going to repaint the figures with to take the shine and plastic-ness down a peg or two.

Best,
TJ


----------

